# Wie teuer ist Karpfenangeln?



## armertoelpel (29. September 2009)

Hallo, was denkt ihr wie viel Geld ist nötig um mit dem Karpfenangeln anzufangen, also komplette Ausrüstung, Kleinteile, Futter, Erlaubniskarten usw.


----------



## sc00b (29. September 2009)

*AW: Wie teuer ist Karpfenangeln?*

Hi, 

hier schon gelesen?


http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=94751


----------



## derNershofer (29. September 2009)

*AW: Wie teuer ist Karpfenangeln?*

wenn du einrichtiger karpfenangler werden willst der es mit seinem zeug ne woch nix ausmacht und a name drauf steht 
sind 2.000-3.000 net viel


----------



## calzone1009 (29. September 2009)

*AW: Wie teuer ist Karpfenangeln?*



derNershofer schrieb:


> wenn du einrichtiger karpfenangler werden willst der es mit seinem zeug ne woch nix ausmacht und a name drauf steht
> sind 2.000-3.000 net viel




naja also das hört sich auf den ersten blick viel an aber ich denke mal nicht das du vorhast alles auf einmal zu kaufen sondern nacheinander und das in einem abstand von vlt 3 ... 4 ....Jahren. Dann ist das zwar immer noch viel geld aber wenn man spart sollte das eig. alles gehn. wichtig ist das man so wenig lehrgeld wie möglich bezahlt. das heißt bevor du etwas kaufst frag andere die es entweder haben oder etwas anderes haben. frga nach ihrer meinung. kauf nichts unüberlegt. am besten ist immernoch wenn man die sachen selber, bespielsweise von anderen in der hand hat und sich selber ein urteil bilden kann, was natürlich schlecht geht wenn man mit dem karpfenangeln gerade erst angefangen hat. wenn du was zum einstieg suchst dann geh mal auf www.bissclips.tv und gib mal in die suchfunktion "karpfen tackle tipps" ein. da sind echt nütliche tipps drin. insgesamt sind das 3 videos. meiner meinung alle samt empfehlenswert. und wenn du immer noch frgaen zu irgend etwas hast kannstes ja ins board stellen.


----------



## gringo92 (29. September 2009)

*AW: Wie teuer ist Karpfenangeln?*

und wenn du dann alles hasst fängst du an mehrere gewässer auf einmal zu füttern , dann gehts erst richtig aufs geld -.-


----------



## allrounder11 (29. September 2009)

*AW: Wie teuer ist Karpfenangeln?*

Kommt ganz drauf an wie man eine "komplette" Ausrüstung definiert!Ich definiere das so das gerade noch das "aufblasbare" Klo fehlt wenn ihr versteht was ich meine 
Prinzipiell behaupte ich kommst du mit 1200-1500€ hin.Außer das Zelt muss unbedingt "Hurrican" fest sein, oder ein Futterboot mit integriertem Echolot muss her (was mit sicherheit manchmal von Vorteil ist)


Außerdem kann ich an gewissen Teilen "etwas" sparen, zb. am Kescher,Abhakmatte oder auch an den bissanzeigern... die müssen Wasserdicht sein und keine zig verschiedenen LEDs haben.


----------



## Denny79 (29. September 2009)

*AW: Wie teuer ist Karpfenangeln?*

Habe für 
x 2 Ruten und 2 Rollen ca 500€ (neu)
x 3 Bissanzeiger 130 € (neu)
x 3 Swinger 120 € (neu)
x 3-Bein Rod-Pod / High-Pod 50 € (gebraucht)
x 1 Kescher 100 € (neu)
x Kleinteile 100 € (neu)
gelöhnt

Du siehst da kommen schnell mal 1000€ zusammen.


----------



## Koalabaer (29. September 2009)

*AW: Wie teuer ist Karpfenangeln?*



Denny79 schrieb:


> Habe für
> x 2 Ruten und 2 Rollen ca 500€ (neu)
> x 3 Bissanzeiger 130 € (neu)
> x 3 Swinger 120 € (neu)
> ...



Einsparungen wären möglich(mit Abstrichen)pro Rolle 50Euro das gleiche Pro Rute,auch 50 Euro...Kescher geht auch für 50 Euro.
Bei den Kleinteilen,Schnur,Blei,Haken etc.reichen 100 Euro wahrscheinlich nicht!
Nicht dabei wären Liege,Zelt etc.
@TE was genau bezeichnest du als Komplettausrüstung?
müßtest dann mal genau aufschreiben,was du alles benötigst.

Gruß Jörg


----------



## Fliegenfischer95 (29. September 2009)

*AW: Wie teuer ist Karpfenangeln?*

holl dir von fisch und fang das sonder heft von matze koch dar ist alles super erklärt was mann zum angeln brauch und wiwe alles funktioniert is auch ne dvd darbei ich habs mir auch geholt genial.


----------



## Fliegenfischer95 (29. September 2009)

*AW: Wie teuer ist Karpfenangeln?*

rock pot is zwar ne schicke sache aber käse du kannst genau so gut einen elektronischen bissanzeiger und einen normalen ständer nehmen


----------



## allrounder11 (29. September 2009)

*AW: Wie teuer ist Karpfenangeln?*



Fliegenfischer95 schrieb:


> rock pot is zwar ne schicke sache aber käse du kannst genau so gut einen elektronischen bissanzeiger und einen normalen ständer nehmen


 

Eben nicht! Was machst du denn wenn du zb auf Beton fischen tust ? Da kannste schlecht einen Rutenhalter reinhauen.


----------



## Fliegenfischer95 (29. September 2009)

*AW: Wie teuer ist Karpfenangeln?*

aber welcher karpfen angler angelt schon auf betong?? höchstens zu prozent und es findet sich immer was wo mann in reinstecken kann.


----------



## zrako (29. September 2009)

*AW: Wie teuer ist Karpfenangeln?*



Fliegenfischer95 schrieb:


> aber welcher karpfen angler angelt schon auf betong?? höchstens zu prozent und es findet sich immer was wo mann in reinstecken kann.


das is auch ne prima formulierung:vik:


----------



## Fliegenfischer95 (29. September 2009)

*AW: Wie teuer ist Karpfenangeln?*

ich meine höchstens zu 5prozent anglt mann nur auf betong und es findet sich immer was wo mann den rutenhalter befesigen kann DDDDD


----------



## Ralle 24 (29. September 2009)

*AW: Wie teuer ist Karpfenangeln?*



Fliegenfischer95 schrieb:


> und es findet sich immer was wo mann in reinstecken kann.



Ähh, ja. Ich glaube das melde ich mal dem Ferkelfahnder. :q


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (30. September 2009)

*AW: Wie teuer ist Karpfenangeln?*

Wenn du es machst wie so mancher "Markendepp" werden es wohl min. 3000€ bis du einigermaßen komplett ausgerüstet bist.
Nach oben sind wohl keine Grenzen gesetzt.

Wenn du deinen Gripps einschaltest, schaust du dich in verschiedenen Shops und Foren um, kaufst vllt. auch mal gebrauchtes Gerät dann kommst du mit sehr viel weniger Geld hin. 
Gerbaucht heißt nicht schlecht. In vielen Karpfen-Foren gibt es außerdem auch einen Gebrauchtmarkt.


----------



## Carras (30. September 2009)

*AW: Wie teuer ist Karpfenangeln?*

dann will ich mal:

2 Ruten: 180.-€
2 Rollen: 150.-€
4 Banksticks: 60.-€
2 elektr. Bissanzeiger: ca. 70.-€
2 vis. Bissanzeiger: ca. 30.-€
1 Kescher: 50.-€
1 Abhakmatte: 15.-€
10 Haken: 5.-€
20 Wirbel 4.-€
Vorfachmaterial: 15.-€
Schere: 5.-€
Schrumpfschlauch 3.-€
Boiliestopper: 2,50€
2 Boilienadeln 10.-€
7-8 Bleie: 15.-€
5 Safety Clips: 6.-€
Leadcore oder Anti Tangel Tube: 10.-€
Wurfrohr: 15.-€

Damit lässt sich schon mal Angeln…und wir sind schnell bei etwas mehr als 640.-€

Köder sind hier aber mal nicht mit eingerechnet.

Genauso wenig sind Sachen wir Rutentaschen, Zubehörbox, Rucksack / Carryall und Co. 
betrachtet, da diese zum eigentlichen Angeln, nicht notwendig sind.

Also:…
Köder: ? nenn ich mal nichts,.. da hat jeder unterschiedliche vorlieben bezügl. Köder, Futtermenge usw.
Rutenfutteral: 60.-€
End Game / Tackle Box: 15.-€
Carryall: 30.-€
Waage: 30.-€
Wiegesack: 20.-€

Dann gibt es natürlich noch andere Dinge die dann nützlich werden, wenn man über Nacht am Wasser ist.

Liege: 80.-€
Stuhl: 50.-€
Brolly: 150.-
Schlafsack: 60.-€
Bivytable: 25.-€
Kopflampe: 10.-€

Das dürfte fürs erste ausreichen, und wir sind schon bei 1100.- bis 1200.-€

Dabei sollte aber erwähnt werden, daß es sich dann bei allen Dingen, nicht um die qualitativ hochwertigsten Sachen handeln wird. 


Also,.. es geht auch unter 1500.-€


Grüßle


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. September 2009)

*AW: Wie teuer ist Karpfenangeln?*

Vernünftige Allroundrute mit um die 3,60m Länge und so um die 60 - 80 Gramm WG, mal zwei:
ca. 100 Euro

Vernünftige, stabile Rolle, mal zwei, mit guter Monoschnur:
ca. 150 Euro

2 - 3 Posen in unterschiedlichen Gewichten:
ca. 5 Euro 

Ein paar Grundbleie in verschiedenen Gewichten, eine Dose Bleischrot:
ca. 10 Euro

Als Rutenhalter nimmst Du Astgabeln oder vorhandene einfache.
Für das bisschen Zeug brauchst Du auch keine großartigen Taschen oder gar Wagen um das zu transportieren.

Als Köder/Futter:
Altes Brot vom Bäcker sowohl zum füttern wie für Teig. Billigen Mais von Aldi aus der Dose. Kartoffeln von Muttis Vorrat. Würmer aus dem Garten..

Kostet dann alles zusammen - wenn man sich alles neu anschafft und nicht schon passendes in der Kiste hat - also ca. 250 - 300 Euros...

Achja, Du bist dann natürlich kein "Carphanta" sondern nur ein ganz normaler Karpfenangler....


----------



## wusel345 (30. September 2009)

*AW: Wie teuer ist Karpfenangeln?*



zrako schrieb:


> das is auch ne prima formulierung:vik:




Die Formulierung ist affengeil. Ich lieg flach vor lachen, aber... wo er recht hat, hat er recht. Es findet sich immer was, wo man(n) i(h)n reinstecken kann. 

Hiiiilfe ... ich kann nicht mehr


----------



## herrmänn11 (30. September 2009)

*AW: Wie teuer ist Karpfenangeln?*

ich verstehe die frage nicht ganz, frage ist doch was bist du bereit auszugeben, denn ausgeben kannst du auch bis zu 10 000 € und mehr, du kannst dier aber auch karpfengeschirr für nen paar 100 € kaufen


----------



## Thecatfisch (30. September 2009)

*AW: Wie teuer ist Karpfenangeln?*

hatten wir nicht mal das Thema was KANN MAN(N) für's Karpfenangeln ausgeben


----------



## CarpFreakSHG (30. September 2009)

*AW: Wie teuer ist Karpfenangeln?*

Mahlzeit. 

Für das Karpfenangeln kann mal beliebig viel ausgeben. Wenn ich bei mir in Schuppen gucke stehen da auch schon einige hunderte an Euros.
Allerdings tat es mir nicht weh die zu kaufen, denn ich betreibe dieses ganze Sammelei und Angelei schon einige Jahre lang und es hat sich so nach und nach angesammelt. 

Kaufe Dir nen paar Sachen bei Ebay, aber wenn DU noch nicht so sicher bist was die Karpfenangelei betrifft, dann fange nicht mit einer High End Ausrüstung an, die kommt von alleine, schleichend wie die Pest am A.rsch) 

Oder Du hast Dir nen paar Euros zur Seite gelegt und kaufst Dir ne Ausrüstung bei Ebay, da fallen mir unheimlich viele Leute auf, die nach 4 Sessions die Erkenntnis gewonnen haben, dass Karpfenangeln nix für Sie ist und zum Teil sehr gutes Tackle für kleines Geld raushauen....

Wenn Du auf Anhieb viel namhaftes haben willst würd ich sagen mit nen bisschen Fingerspitzengefühl und Zeit lässt sich über Ebay mit 500 - 600,- € schon was anstädinges machen. 

Achso, Abhakmatte nicht vergessen zu kaufen. Meist unterliegt das dafür eingeteilte Budget dem Gerätewahn. 

Gruß
Christoph


----------



## asuselite (30. September 2009)

*AW: Wie teuer ist Karpfenangeln?*

Hey ,

Ironie an:

also ganz ehrlich ohne 

*Solar Gold Pod* 

mit 

*Solar Gold Hangern*

dazu die 

*teuersten und damit wohl besten Bissanzeiger von Fox*

nicht zu vergessen 

*Rollen und Ruten nur von Daiwa und unter 300 € pro Teil sowie so nicht*

dann noch das 

*Fox Ranger 20+ man Zelt als Partyraum am Wasser *

*und das 5+ man zum schlafen *

*Schnur egal Hauptsache mehr als 5 € pro Meter*

*Montagen und Co bitte nur Korda und Fox  schließlich fängste ohne sowieso nix *

*dann natürlich ne Liege für 350 € und nen Stuhl für mind. 180 € dazu nen Schlafsack für mind. 300 €*

ganz wichtig den ohne kannste ja sowieso am Wasser nicht schlafen wobei wir da die 

*Zeltheizung *

nicht vergessen dürfen ganz Wichtig wenn im Hochsommer die Temperatur in der Nacht mal unter 15 °C fallen sollte!

Ansonsten 

*Taschen und so ebenfalls nur Shimano und co der rest is sowieso nach 2 tagen kaputt*

und dann kannste dich langsam ans Wasser trauen wobei natürlich der 

*Goldbeschichtete Klappspaten + das Goldtoilettenpapier *

nicht zu vergessen wären!

Solltest du dann noch am Wasser gehänselt werden, wirds wohl an der fehlenden Boiliekanone mit Reichweite ü. 300 m liegen.

|rolleyes|rolleyes|rolleyes|rolleyes|rolleyes|rolleyes|rolleyes|rolleyes|rolleyes|rolleyes|rolleyes|rolleyes|rolleyes|rolleyes

Ironie aus!

So und jetzt mal ernsthaft, bei der Angelausrüstung kommt es vorallem auf die Funktionalität an nicht auf den Preis außerdem was du für Gewässer befischt und zum großen Teil bei den meißten auch auf den persönlichen Geschmack(ich würde mir im traum kein Goldbeschichtetes Pod an Wasser stellen!)!
Mach es wie jeder andere auch schau dir an was du für deine Angellei benötigst schau dann was dir gefällt. Lass dir Tipps von Freunden geben und lies dir alte Artikel im Internet durch(siehe ----> *Suchfunktion *<-----).

so ich tauch dann mal wieder unter

Liebe Grüße 
Simon|wavey:


----------



## allrounder11 (30. September 2009)

*AW: Wie teuer ist Karpfenangeln?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Vernünftige Allroundrute mit um die 3,60m Länge und so um die 60 - 80 Gramm WG, mal zwei:
> ca. 100 Euro
> 
> Vernünftige, stabile Rolle, mal zwei, mit guter Monoschnur:
> ...


 


Über den Begriff "carphanta" muss ich immer wieder schmunzeln|supergri


Was du sagtst ist vollkommen richtig! Nur würde es dir mit so einer notdürftigen Ausrüstung noch Spaß machen??

Also ich neige nicht zum Gerätefetischismus aber eine vernünftige Rolle bzw eine spezielle Karpfenrute ist für mich Pflicht.


----------



## Carras (1. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wie teuer ist Karpfenangeln?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> ...............
> 
> Achja, Du bist dann natürlich kein "Carphanta" sondern nur ein ganz normaler Karpfenangler....


 
Hmmm,

ich bin auch kein "Carphanta", sondern ein "normaler" Karpfenangler.
Trotzdem habe ich solche Sachen die ich auch aufgezählt habe.

Gehts Dir hier mal wieder ums Sticheln??? 

Grüßle


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wie teuer ist Karpfenangeln?*



> Nur würde es dir mit so einer notdürftigen Ausrüstung noch Spaß machen??


Also vernünftige Grundruten mit um die 50 Euro/Rute und Rollen mit 75 Euro/Rolle halte ich nicht unbedingt für "notdürftig" - können ja solide Rollen sein, zum normalen Grund/Posenangeln braucht man ja keine Freiläufer..



> Gehts Dir hier mal wieder ums Sticheln???


Ein bisschen schon, wenn ich sehe was da teilweise jemanden empfohlen wird, der ANFANGEN will Karpfen zu angeln...
Man kann ja seine Kohle auch mit der Schaufel ausm Fenster schmeissen...


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (1. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wie teuer ist Karpfenangeln?*

Was hat der Threadstarter denn vor?

Mal am Teich ein bisschen nachmittags in der Sonne sitzen und dabei den einen oder anderen Satzi fangen?

Oder im tiefen Winter 10 Tage am Stück draussen campieren und entsprechnd Bivy und Zeug aufbauen?

Wie kann man da guten Gewissens Empfehlungen geben ohne das zu wissen? Thomas hatz ja schon eine vernünftige Einstiegsausrüstung genannt, wenn man dann Spaß am Karpfenangeln hat kommt kram wie Rodpot, Zelte etc eh automatisch dazu, am Anfang würde ich aber nicht behaupten das man sowas haben muss.


----------



## Carras (1. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wie teuer ist Karpfenangeln?*

Nun ja, ...zu 100 % geht es beim Threadersteller nicht hervor, wie er angeln möchte.
Jedoch fragt er nach einer kompletten Ausrüstung ! 
Und nun definiert eben jeder anders, was für ihn komplett ist und was nicht.

Eine komplette Ausrüstung ist für mich halt nicht die 0815 Grundrute + 0815 Rolle.
Sowas würde ich eher als Angler Einstiegs Set bezeichnen, als eine komplette Karfpenausrüstung.

Aber das sieht evtl. jeder anders.

Man könnte ihm auch empfehlen ein 15.- Angelset von Aldi zu kaufen, das reicht um anzufangen. Hauptsache Rute, Rolle, Schnur und Haken. Schon kann man Angeln.

Grüßle


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (1. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wie teuer ist Karpfenangeln?*



Carras schrieb:


> Nun ja, ...zu 100 % geht es beim Threadersteller nicht hervor, wie er angeln möchte.
> Jedoch fragt er nach einer kompletten Ausrüstung !
> Und nun definiert eben jeder anders, was für ihn komplett ist und was nicht.
> 
> ...



Ist aber schon ein Unterscheid zu dem von Thomas genannten Material. Das ganze krankt m.M.n. schon daran das es eben keine "Karpfenausrüstung" gibt wenn man nicht weiss wie, wo und auf was geangelt werden soll, da es eben schon einige verschiedene Möglichkeiten gibt.

Oder gilt nur noch Festbleimontage und wochenlanges Ansitzen mit Boilies als "echtes" Karpfenangeln?


----------



## Torsk_SH (1. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wie teuer ist Karpfenangeln?*

Das nicht und ich habe auch nichts an der von Thomas aufgeführten Materialzusammenstellung auszusetzen.

Aber  Bei den aufgezählten Ködern würdest Du hier im Moment wahnsinnig werden!

Die Lauben brauchen keine 2 Minuten und Dein Bröchten ist Geschichte, dein Wurm 
bummelt hier ca 10 Sekunden in Wasser und die Kaulbarsche bekommen das Guidofieber. 

Da machen Bolies und Co. schon Ihren Sinn der Rest ist Schmuck und diesen kann ja zum Glück jeder nach eigenem Geschmack anlegen.


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (1. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wie teuer ist Karpfenangeln?*

Die gute alte Kartoffel ist aber schon recht selektiv, oder? Ausser Karpfen und großen Schleien hatte ich da noch keine Beifänge drauf?

Aber ein schöner fester Teig geht eigentlich doch auch meistens, ist eventuell nicht ganz so selektiv wie Boilies, aber schnell zu Hause gemacht. Da kann man halt gut mit allen möglichen Zutaten aus der Küche experimentieren, ohne großen Aufwand. Toastbrot kneten, Paniermehl dazu, ein bisschen was fürs Aroma (Honig, Gewürze, Lebensmittelfarbe etc) => Los gehts!


----------



## Nico HB (1. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wie teuer ist Karpfenangeln?*

:m:m:m:mRICHTIG, und die Kartoffel werde ich nie von meinem Köderplan streichen


----------



## Torsk_SH (1. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wie teuer ist Karpfenangeln?*

Okay stimmt Stefan, die Kartoffel ist recht selektiv. Den Rest halte ich aber für ungeeignet wenn es darum geht gezielt Karpfen zu fangen, zumindest an den meisten Gewässern die ich kenne.


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wie teuer ist Karpfenangeln?*

Jetzt muss ich dann doch mal meinem Modkollegen etwas widersprechen, auch wenn ich kein "Karpfenspezi" bin, aber bei uns am Neckar trifft man halt viele und spricht auch mal mit denen..

Sowohl diejenigen, die "Tackle" im Wert eines Kleinwagens aufgebaut haben, Massen an Partikeln und Boilies füttern (was wertmäßig dem Kleinwagenvergleich entsprechend dann mindestens einem Satz Winterreifen für eine "Session" entsprechen dürfte), und die andächtig auf das lospiepsen eines Bißanzeigers warten...

Wie auch diejenigen, die man etwas abseits trifft, mit ganz normalem Gerät (oft dann eine "Grundrute" und eine Posenrute), die aber statt viel Geld vorher viel Zeit investiert haben und die immer nur relativ kurz angeln gehen, meist nur 1 - 3 Stunden - aber dafür ihre Karpfen fangen... 

Ich weiss nicht, ob das an anderen Gewässern auch so ist, hier bei uns gibt es bestimmte Stellen, an denen Karpfen zu bestimmten Tageszeiten (das wiederum abhängig von Jahreszeit, Wassertemperatur etc.) richtig zum fressen vorbeiziehen. Wer sich diese Stellen erarbeitet muss weder ganze Tage/Nächte ansitzen, noch Futterorgien starten noch braucht man elektrische Bißanzeiger, weil oft so lange nix beisst.

Sind die Fische da und fressen, fressen die wirklich aber auch jeden Köder, und das auch schnell. Da hat dann weder Kleinfisch noch Krebs groß eine Chance dazwischen (Krebse würden die wohl auch gleich mitfressen...)....

Ebenso interessante Beobachtung, die ich immer wieder mache:
Angelt man (je nach Strömung) ca. 10 - 20 Meter unterhalb eines von Karpfenspezialisten angelegten Futterplatzes, erwischt man oft größere Karpfen, auch das recht schnell und unkompliziert...

Mein Erklärungsversuch (ohne dass ich weiss ob das so stimmt): 
Die größeren sind vorsichtiger und lassen erstmal die kleinen an die Futterstelle. Da die Strömung immer wieder genügend Futter wegtreibt, stehen die einfach stromab und fressen da "ungefährdeter"..

Interessanterweise hat man da stromab auch weniger Probleme mit Weißfisch oder anderen "Futterklauern"..

Dass mir diese "Methoden" beser gefalen, liegt sicherlich auch daran, dass ich eben eher Spinnfischer bin und mit Methoden, bei denen man nicht stundenlang warten muss, einfach besser zurechtkomme. Wenn ich dann noch sehe, dass die Jungs, die das machen auch noch besser fangen, ist das sicher kein Nachteil..

Ich kann das natürlich auch immer nur für den relativ kurzen Zeitraum sagen, an denen ich Karpfenangler treffe - es kann übers Jahr gesehen natürlich dennoch sein, dass der "Carphanta" (extra in Anführungszeichen gesetzt!!)  mit Tackle- und Futtermassen übers Jahr gesehen besser fängt..

Um was es mir geht ist bei solchen Fragen einfach immer, dass man nun wirklich nicht für den Anfang Unmassen an Kohle für eine Ausrüstung ausgeben muss. Es sei denn natürlich man hat ein Problem mit dem Selbstbewusstsein und muss sich über sein Gerät am Wasser definieren - das aber kommt bei Spinnfischern, Fliegenfischern etc. genauso vor wie bei Karpfenanglern (bevor wieder einer behauptet, ich würde die Karpfenangler ungerecht behandeln, nichts liegt mir ferner..)....


----------



## Torsk_SH (2. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wie teuer ist Karpfenangeln?*

Oh oh Tom und sein goldenes Fließ... :q


----------



## Carras (2. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wie teuer ist Karpfenangeln?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> .................
> Ich kann das natürlich auch immer nur für den relativ kurzen Zeitraum sagen, an denen ich Karpfenangler treffe - es kann übers Jahr gesehen natürlich dennoch sein, dass der "Carphanta" (extra in Anführungszeichen gesetzt!!) mit Tackle- und Futtermassen übers Jahr gesehen besser fängt..
> 
> ......


 
Jo so isses bei mir z.B.

Mit meinen Methoden fange ich besser als die anderen "Allroundangler" bei uns im Verein. Und ich sitze im Durchschnitt auch nur 5-6 Std an, mehr nicht.

Auch wenn Du das ein bischen so darstellst,....manche Dinge haben sich beim Karpfenangeln dahin entwickelt wo sie jetzt sind. Und die haben auch wirklich ihren Sinn. Klar, nicht alles was es beim Tackle gibt, ist wirklich nützlich bzw nötig. Es gibt hier die Tasche für die Tasche der Tasche,... Ganz klar,...teils, völlig übertrieben. Der Angelindustrie ist es egal,...Hauptsache der Rubel rollt.

Ich bin halt kein Fan von "eierlegenden Wollmichsäuen".
Egal ob beim Angel oder sonst wo.

Grüßle


----------



## allrounder11 (2. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wie teuer ist Karpfenangeln?*

Eigentlich kann man hier keine fachlichen Antworten geben , da man nicht weiß für welche zwecke er tackle benötigt .Wenn man sich im winter 10tage ans wasser hockt brauch man anderen kram, wie wenn man sich 2,3std. in der mittagssonne die Zeit vertreibt.


----------



## archie01 (2. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wie teuer ist Karpfenangeln?*

Hallo
Kann schon sein , das am Fluß die genannte Angelmethoden zum Erfolg führen, an unseren beiden kleinen Seen bekommst du ohne "Boilieausstattung" keinen Stich.
Habe dieses Jahr von keinem Fang jenseits vom Boiliefischen gehört , es mag daran liegen, das kaum kleinere Fische da sind - da haben die Kormorane wohl ganze Arbeit geleiste.
Die Fische , die dann gefangen werden wiegen kaum weniger als 8- 10 Kg und lassen sich höchsten noch von einigen, sehr ausdauernden Anglern mit Schwimmbrot überlisten. Auf Kartoffel oder andere Alternativen bekommst du dort keinen Biss......
Dann versuche ich es doch lieber mit Boilies und nehme in Kauf einiges an Tackle mitzubringen. Allerdings habe ich auch selten Zeit mehr als eine Nacht am Wasser zu verbringen und gehe deshalb auch oft als Schneider nach Hause |evil:

Gruß
Archie


----------



## allrounder11 (15. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wie teuer ist Karpfenangeln?*

Ich bin sicher das andere köder genauso gut gehen wie boilies, auch an Seen!


----------



## Camouflage (16. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wie teuer ist Karpfenangeln?*

@ thomas,...
is aber nicht grad die feine englische art direkt unterhalb eines futterplatzes ,der wie du ja ausführlich beschrieben hast ne menge zeit und kohle gekostet hat, zu fischen,.....  |kopfkrat
und sowas dann auch noch als "tipp" zu posten halte ich für, naja, ........    

liebe grüße,
nils


----------



## daci7 (16. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wie teuer ist Karpfenangeln?*

um mal auf die frage zurück zu kommen:
karpfen angeln ist nicht teuerer als andere angelarten.

das teure ist das sog. "speciem hunting" mit "high end tackle". und da ists eigntl auch schon wieder egal ob der zielfisch der karpfen oder der hecht oder sonstwas ist.  teuer ists so oder so. ob ich nun zig euronen für bivy, liege, rod-pod, soundebox und und und, oder für echolot, fishfinder, downrigger und die neusten japanwobbler ausgeb ist geschmackssache 

ich bin bis jetz zufrieden (und auch erfolgreich) mit 2 2,5 lbs karpfenruten (beide um die 50 ois), zwei leichten freilaufrollen (beide um die 70 ois), banksticks (4 stück für 20 ois), 2 bissanzeigern vom lidl (20 ois) und nem karpfenkescher für um die 50 €.
kleinkram kann ich nich zusammenrechnen, aber das ist noch ne menge |rolleyes (und auch ne menge quatsch dabei  )
mit dem gleichen geschirr fisch ich übrigens auch auf hecht, zander und aal; klappt super =)
ich bin bestimmt nicht so erfolgreich wie manche leute die wochen am wasser verbringen, aber bei mir bleibt angeln auch so ungemein entspannend und das reicht mir auch!

die frage wie teuer eine angelart ist, muss also zu der gegenfrage führen wie intensiv du diese eine angelart betreiben willst, wie oft und wie lange du wo, unter welchen bedingungen angeln willst und wieviel geld du zur verfügung hast 
ich bin mir sicher, dass man zb. bei so manchem stipper auch gerät im wert eines kleinwagens am wasser sieht.
(und das ist ja wie wir alle wissen meist nur die spitze des eisberges)

grüße, david


----------



## Wizard2 (16. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wie teuer ist Karpfenangeln?*



Camouflage schrieb:


> @ thomas,...
> is aber nicht grad die feine englische art direkt unterhalb eines futterplatzes ,der wie du ja ausführlich beschrieben hast ne menge zeit und kohle gekostet hat, zu fischen,.....  |kopfkrat
> und sowas dann auch noch als "tipp" zu posten halte ich für, naja, ........
> 
> ...



wieso? wieviel abstand soll man denn halten? meißt sieht es doch so aus, das wenn 2 ruten erlaubt sind eine 100m nach links und die andere 100m rechts, möglichst ans gegenüberliegende ufer gelegt werden. da hat der carphunter schon mehr als genug platz in ansruchgenommen und das meist gleich 2-3 tage. also wieso nicht in 120-130m entfernung vom carphunter camp angeln? meistens würd ich ihn auf die distanz gar nicht sehen können. und wenn ich dort karpfen sehe beangel ich sie auch dort.


----------



## raffaelo35 (16. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wie teuer ist Karpfenangeln?*

Die frage ist doch die was du willst! ich lege es mal aufs auto um. Ich habe eine fahrstrecke von hamburg nach münchen die kann ich mit einem dacia ohne sonderausstattungen zurücklegen oder in der s-klasse 7 er. oder a8 oder porsche turbo, ferrari.

Dem einen reicht der dacia der andere braucht klima, fernseher, navi usw. Je mehr du brauchst und je mehr luxus desto teurer wirds. Du kannst sicher mit einer komplett-combo von 100 euro ans wasser gehen oder mit einer 2000 euro combo - richtig spass macht es natürlich mit der 2000 euro combo aber die kann sich ja nicht jeder leisten. Also schau dir deinen geldbeutel an und überlege was du ausgeben willst ohne das du es bereust. Denn du hast nix davon wenn du dir die 2000 euro combo kaufst aber nix daheim zum beissen hast und deine frau auf java ungehobelt sitzen muss. Denn dann wiegt es das ganze nicht mehr auf. Spass hast du beim angeln wenn alles past wetter, freundin, was zum essen, ab und zu ein zupfer an der angel, schöner sonnenuntergang freundin im arm und dazu ein bierchen oder cola oder gar ein glas wein oder sekt. Aber das must du für dich selber rausfinden.


----------



## teddy88 (16. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wie teuer ist Karpfenangeln?*

@raffaelo, tolles Beispiel aber bei deiner Rechtschreibung krieg Ich das große :v!!!

Compo?? -> Combo

Des ist ja fast so schlimm wie "Hacken" statt Haken:vik:


@ TE

Des hängt davon ab, ob du Karpfenangeln nur 1 oder 2 mal im Jahr betreiben willst oder wie daci7 schon gesagt hat es auf "specimen hunting" auslegst.
In beiden fällen ist es nicht billig, und da mann auf Qualität zuliebe der Fische nicht verzichten sollte würde ich sagen dass vernünftiges Angeln sowieso erst ab ca 500 Euro betrieben werden kann. (auf Karpfen versteht sich)

mfg ted


----------



## daci7 (16. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wie teuer ist Karpfenangeln?*



teddy88 schrieb:


> In beiden fällen ist es nicht billig, und da mann auf Qualität zuliebe der Fische nicht verzichten sollte würde ich sagen dass vernünftiges Angeln sowieso erst ab ca 500 Euro betrieben werden kann. (auf Karpfen versteht sich)
> 
> mfg ted


 
nana, ich sag man kann auf karpfen "vernünftig" mein fischschonend, erfolgversprechend und BILLIG für um die 150€ angeln. zb oberflächenfischen mit schwimmbrot auf sicht.

die frage bleibt was man denn nun wirklich will und was man auszugeben bereit ist.

grüße, david


----------



## Camouflage (16. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wie teuer ist Karpfenangeln?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Angelt man (je nach Strömung) ca. 10 - 20 Meter unterhalb eines von Karpfenspezialisten angelegten Futterplatzes, erwischt man oft größere Karpfen, auch das recht schnell und unkompliziert...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lenzibald (17. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wie teuer ist Karpfenangeln?*

Servus.
Karpfenangeln ist nicht teurer wie jede andere Art des Angelns. Alles andere ist Quatsch. Das der Marken und Taklewahn schon extrem wird kann glaub ich jeder bestätigen. Frage ist was ist Fischschonender wenn ich mit hig end Ausrüstung den Fisch mit gewalt von einem Hindernis fernhalte oder mit normalem Gerät dort angle wo keine Hindernisse sind. Ich geh zum beispiel angeln weil es mir Spass macht mir ist egal ob ich nen kleinen oder großen Fisch fange ich angle auch nicht gezielt auf Großfische. Meine Persönlich Meinung ist (auch wenn jetzt wieder einige über mich herfallen) ein Boilie mit selbsthakmethode rausdonnern und Stunden oder Tage warten bis sich ein Großer am Köder vergreift und selbst Hakt kann jeder Depp. 
MfG
Lenzi


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wie teuer ist Karpfenangeln?*



> bedenkt man das die fische beim fressen idR gegen den strom ziehen sind 10-20m unterhalb eines futterplatzes, für den ein anderer zeit und geld investiert hat, zu fischen, meiner meinung nach zuwenig und ich würde das als sehr dreist und respektlos auffassen,....


Mich hat da noch nie einer angemault deswegen, daher auch mein Tipp.

Wen einer da meckert, würde ich halt nochmal ein paar Meter flußab gehen, hab ich kein Problem damit.

Und was ich da als Spinnfischer beim rumgehen so sehe, was da an Mengen und Plätzen gefüttert wird, da findet sich immer ein gefütterter Platz ohne augenblicklichen Angler, unterhalb dessen man dann beruhigt angeln kann..


----------



## allrounder11 (17. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wie teuer ist Karpfenangeln?*



Lenzibald schrieb:


> Servus.
> . Meine Persönlich Meinung ist (auch wenn jetzt wieder einige über mich herfallen) ein Boilie mit selbsthakmethode rausdonnern und Stunden oder Tage warten bis sich ein Großer am Köder vergreift und selbst Hakt kann jeder Depp.
> MfG
> Lenzi


 
Eig. vollkommen richtig! 

Gibt noch andere möglichkeiten wie die pose oder an der oberfläche schwimmbot.

Allerdings macht es mir keinen Spaß bei kräftigem wind mit der pose zu fischen.
Beim Schwimmbrot ist das problem, das ich momentan nach spätestens 2minuten einen Schwan gehakt hätte|uhoh:

Der nächste Vorteil bei der sh- montage ist , das ich auch auf größere distanz fischen kann.


Ich könnte da jetzt noch einige vorteile aufzählen , auf die keiner verzichten möchte. 

Die nächste frage die man sich stellen muss , wie ist es bei anderen Angelmethoden?

z.B. stationär auf hecht wenns geht noch mit nem drilling das der anschlag fast 1000%ig erfolgreich ist.
Auch hier kann man sagen das kann jeder trottel.


----------



## Lenzibald (17. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wie teuer ist Karpfenangeln?*

Servus.
Was ich damit sagen wollte ist das es bei uns viele Karpfenangler gibt die keine andere methode als Boilie und selbshakmethode mehr kennen oder kennen wollen. Ich selber fische alle methoden die es gibt ja sogar mit Spirolino geh ich auf Karpfen wenns passt. Mit 40gramm Schwimmspiro und schwimmendem Boile hab ich schon einge Karpfen erwischt. Ich habe allerdings keine "Karpfenruten" sondern normale Grundruten. Ja meine Ruten waren auch nicht billig aber das ist kein muß teure Ruten zu Fischen sondern ein Will. Ich hab ne gebrauchte billige Daiwa Rute mit der Fische ich unheimlich gerne hat mit Rolle aufm Flohmarkt 30.- Gekostet. Hab damit schon viele schöne Karpfen gefangen. Es muß nicht immer das teuerste sein.
MfG
Lenzi


----------



## AltBierAngler (19. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wie teuer ist Karpfenangeln?*

überschlagen gerechnet mit durchschnittlich teurem gerät überlegt gekauft....500 Euro 

gruß Chris


----------

